# Critique Please? LaMancha does.



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm trying to decide whether this doe will be worth keeping on my show string, just keeping for breeding and milk, or whether to cull her. I've been working on judging but it is always harder to judge your own does.

Shelly:









This doe I'm trying to figure out what is good about her and what isn't:
Chasing The Sun









And this doe the same thing:
Kami:

















I hope the pictures got added big enough. If not I will repost them later.

Thank You


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

First doe:
She has nice length of body and overall blending. I like her body capacity. Her neck is long, and blends smoothly into her brisket and withers. I like her brisket extension and withers. It's hard to tell, but her legs may be set a tad under neath her body. Her rump is long and fairly level. She has good rear leg angulation. As for her udder.... It is lacking IMO. Small, fore udder could be smoother blended, etc. Teat size and shape is nice, though. 

Second doe:
I like this doe. She's got good length of body, her topline is level, and is over all very smoothly blended. She stands strongly on her feet and legs, pasterns are strong, and her rear legs are angular. She looks like she could be a tad bit lacking in her brisket. I would also like to see her stand more uphill. Her rump is long, maybe a tad steep. She looks high and wide in her escutcheon. Overall I really like her. 

Third doe:
Not quite sure what I think about her... Her front end assembly bothers me. She does have good capacity and a level topline. Her rear legs are angular but look odd to me. Rump is long but a tad steep.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree on the first doe. Very nice but that udder needs a lot of help. As as udders are what, a maximum of 40 outta 120 points on the score card. But I really like just about everything else about so for her, Id look into breeding her to an udder buck. In a generation or two, you can fix that udder.

Second doe is nice but a little to young to really judge.

The third one, at least in the picture is the least attractive of the 4. Nothing to terrible just nothing real good either. And it looks like she elbows out quite a bit. Looks better in the second photo but would like to see fresh side and udder shots of her before Id say to remove her from the string.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the second doe the best, then the first doe, then the third doe.

I'm interested to see how the doeling in the second pic freshens.

The first doe needs a lot of help in the udder department, and needs more levelness in the rump, and some more brisket, other than that she is pretty nice.

And the last doe, I don't really like her that much, udder wise, elbows, rump, and brisket are lacking a bit too. If you have any pictures or her udder with a show fill (for either senior does) my opinion may change a bit.
35% of your score is on the udder, and if a dairy doe doesn't have that going for her, then she probably shouldn't be in the show ring, at least not against strong competitive does.

If you were looking for an in depth critique on them, just let me know.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Huh.. the third doe(brown and white togg marked) actually has placed much higher than the other two across the board and even when competing against them. She generally places top 3 if not top two.

The middle doe(cream doe) at the ADGA show placed 4th twice and 6th twice in 4-H she places in top 5 usually.

The first doe(black doe) places bottom of her class most of the time. Usually because she really lacks in the udder department for a second freshener


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well placing a are going to depend a lot on the quality of animals in your area.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

SugarBush Farms said:


> Huh.. the third doe(brown and white togg marked) actually has placed much higher than the other two across the board and even when competing against them. She generally places top 3 if not top two.


You ASKED us to Critique your animals. We can only do so off the limited photos you provided with no additional information about them. The first picture of third doe pictured is obviously a much earlier photo, and at that stage, she was the worst of them all according to the photos you chose to post. The last and largest picture of her is only slightly better help, showing she grew into her shoulders and they look better. But the rump looks steeper and the rear of the udder can not be seen. So instead of replying with Huh, because you disagree, you should post better pictures or not ask for them to be critiqued.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> You ASKED us to Critique your animals. We can only do so off the limited photos you provided with no additional information about them. The first picture of third doe pictured is obviously a much earlier photo, and at that stage, she was the worst of them all according to the photos you chose to post. The last and largest picture of her is only slightly better help, showing she grew into her shoulders and they look better. But the rump looks steeper and the rear of the udder can not be seen. So instead of replying with Huh, because you disagree, you should post better pictures or not ask for them to be critiqued.


I wasn't trying to argue or disagree. I apalogize if it came off that way. I know I don't have very good pictures of them and I do plan on getting better pictures once they freshen. The main thing is I am trying to learn more about judging confirmation in photos and attempting to get an unbiased idea of how they look. I do apologize for the poor photos.
With posting how they tend to place I was trying to work it through myself, not complain. The brown doe has been my favorite and hearing an honest opinion on conformational points in the photo was hard. I do want the critique, it just isn't very easy to hear that your princess isn't perfect. I'm sorry about the way it came off.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No reason to apologize. Your reply was understandable just a little mis worded maybe. And my reply was a little mis worded as well. Was just trying to say, with what we had to work with, we answered as we could. I wasnt saying you shouldnt ask that your animals be critiqued, but more that the pictures shouldnt of been the ones you picked to have it done by.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

SugarBush Farms;1572574it just isn't very easy to hear that your princess isn't perfect.[/QUOTE said:


> No goat is ever gunna be perfect  At least conformation wise.


----------

